# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Linjat 50, 51, 53 ja 54

## dreamy83

Nyt sitten alkaa tulla näitä uusia runkolinjoja. Eli tuo Halisten ja yo-kylän suuntien linjoja ollaan yhdistämässä, kuten on aiemmin jo Turun seudun joukkoliikenneselvityksessä mainittu. Eli ajatus on, että kaikkien linjojen perusreitit menisivät Halinen - Yo-kylä - Kauppatori - Moikoinen. Ajovälitkin ovat mielestäni melko odotetut, arkisin pääasiassa tasan 10 minuutin välit. Aikataululuonnoskin on lautakunnan sivuilla, tässä linkki: http://www05.turku.fi/ah/jlk/2010/1111013l/2411713.htm

Minusta tuo on varsin toteuttamiskelpoinen ajatus yhdistää Halisten ja yo-kylän liikenne. Näin kummallekin alueelle tarjottavat liikenteen palvelutason paranee oleellisesti ja yo-kylän kohdalla tulee varsin Caribian / Nummenrannan osalta keskeistä kehitystä. Caribian / Nummenranta ja niitä lähellä sijaitsevat yo-kylän alueet kun ovat tähän mennessä olleet joukkoliikenteellisesti hieman huonossa paikassa, nimittäin tuntuu hölmöltä mennä näistä ensin ohi, kiertää koko alue ja taas ikäänkuin palata keskustaa kohden. Tässä uudessa reitissä mennään juuri niin, kun loogisesti voi päätellä. Samalla saadaan kustannustehokkaasti yo-kylän ja Halisten palvelutaso nousemaan, kun tulee nykyistä selkeästi tiiviimpi ajoväli. Mutta mutta. Onko jollain tietoa, miten tuo Amiraalistonkatu - Kauppatori meinataan hoitaa? Ilmeisesti sen ajateltu toteutus Kauppatori - Amiraalistonkatu ei kelvannut lautakunnalle? 

Toinen seikka, mihin kiinnitän huomiota, että eikö tuosta Turun saarialueen liikenteestä ole tehty aiemmin selvitys ja sen rakenteita ehdottava selvitys? Mietin, että kun tuo saarialue rakentuu lähivuosina varmasti paljonkin, josko olisi aika tässä yhteydessä päivittää myös sitä liikennettä?

----------


## Waltsu

> Onko jollain tietoa, miten tuo Amiraalistonkatu - Kauppatori meinataan hoitaa? Ilmeisesti sen ajateltu toteutus Kauppatori - Amiraalistonkatu ei kelvannut lautakunnalle


Tietoa ei ole, mutta oma visio toki: Jatketaan nelonen torilta Verkahovin kautta Caribiaan, jottei sen tarvitsisi kierrellä kortteleita torin ympäristössä, vaan jatkaisi matkaansa luontevasti keskustan läpi. Näin tehtäessä voidaan 20 pyöräyttää Muhkurista keskustan kautta takaisin Muhkuriin (Muhkuri - Köydenpunojankatu - linja-autoasema - Kauppatori - rautatieasema - Muhkuri) molempiin suuntiin vuorotellen. Jäisi turhat siksakit pois Muhkurin ja torin väliltä, mutta yhteys asemien välillä säilyisi ja olisi todellakin asemien välillä eikä asemien läheisyyksien välillä.

----------


## kultsiballo

> Tietoa ei ole, mutta oma visio toki: Jatketaan nelonen torilta Verkahovin kautta Caribiaan, jottei sen tarvitsisi kierrellä kortteleita torin ympäristössä, vaan jatkaisi matkaansa luontevasti keskustan läpi. Näin tehtäessä voidaan 20 pyöräyttää Muhkurista keskustan kautta takaisin Muhkuriin (Muhkuri - Köydenpunojankatu - linja-autoasema - Kauppatori - rautatieasema - Muhkuri) molempiin suuntiin vuorotellen. Jäisi turhat siksakit pois Muhkurin ja torin väliltä, mutta yhteys asemien välillä säilyisi ja olisi todellakin asemien välillä eikä asemien läheisyyksien välillä.


Niin ja jos tuo Muhkuri-Vienola-joukkoliikennekatu joskus saadaan aikaiseksi, niin 20 siirtynee historiaan muutenkin myös Muhkurin osuudelta.

Minusta 4:n ja 40:n kanssa pitäisi miettiä myös linjaa 9. Nykyisinhän se on aika epäselvä alkaessaan idästä käväistessään kääntymässä Kauppatorilla ja palatessaan taas itään. Voisiko siis olla, että osuus Vaala-Kauppatori siirtyisi osaksi nelosta ja numerolla 9 liikennöitäisiin reittiä Katariina-Kauppatori-Caribia.

----------


## dreamy83

> Niin ja jos tuo Muhkuri-Vienola-joukkoliikennekatu joskus saadaan aikaiseksi, niin 20 siirtynee historiaan muutenkin myös Muhkurin osuudelta.
> 
> Minusta 4:n ja 40:n kanssa pitäisi miettiä myös linjaa 9. Nykyisinhän se on aika epäselvä alkaessaan idästä käväistessään kääntymässä Kauppatorilla ja palatessaan taas itään. Voisiko siis olla, että osuus Vaala-Kauppatori siirtyisi osaksi nelosta ja numerolla 9 liikennöitäisiin reittiä Katariina-Kauppatori-Caribia.


Ymmärtääkseni tuo Muhkuri-Vienola joukkoliikennekatu tosiaan tarkoittaa linjan 20 lopettamista. Tämänkin joukkoliikennekadun kanssa sama juttu, eli uudistukset vaikuttavat hyviltä ja katu tulee toteuttaa. Mutta takaisin aiheeseen.

Linjan 4 Amiraalistonkatu - Kauppatori on aika vaikea kyllä keksiä sopivaa vastapäätyä, jos halutaan pitää nykyiset vuorovälit. Itse veikkaan myös tuota Vaalan suuntaa ja juuri ysiä. Selkeyden vuoksi linjat 4 ja 6 voisivat ajella Vaala - Kauppatori - Amiraalistonkatu. Välissä voisi hyvin olla myös nuo 40:n vuorot. Ja linja 6 nykyreittiä Vaalasta, linja 4 nykyistä 9:n reittiä. Ja tietenkin kumpaankin suuntaan siten, että ajoväli on ja pysyy tasaisena. Linja ysi voisi puolestaan jatkossa kulkea Katariina-Kauppatori-Suikkila. Näin nykyiset vuorovälit pysyisivät vähintään yhtä tiheinä kuin aiemminkin ja linjastolta poistuisi tämä ysin nykyinen "hevosenkenkäreitti".

Mutta tuo 50-54 uusi reitti ja aikataulutus Yo-kylä-Halinen suuntaan vaikuttaa kyllä järkevältä ja parantaa kyllä koko alueen palvelutasoa, edellytyksenä toki että linja saa valoetuuksia jne, joiden avulla matka-aika ei ainakaan pitene jos mietitään matkaa Halisiin.

----------


## kultsiballo

> Linjan 4 Amiraalistonkatu - Kauppatori on aika vaikea kyllä keksiä sopivaa vastapäätyä, jos halutaan pitää nykyiset vuorovälit. Itse veikkaan myös tuota Vaalan suuntaa ja juuri ysiä. Selkeyden vuoksi linjat 4 ja 6 voisivat ajella Vaala - Kauppatori - Amiraalistonkatu. Välissä voisi hyvin olla myös nuo 40:n vuorot. Ja linja 6 nykyreittiä Vaalasta, linja 4 nykyistä 9:n reittiä. Ja tietenkin kumpaankin suuntaan siten, että ajoväli on ja pysyy tasaisena. Linja ysi voisi puolestaan jatkossa kulkea Katariina-Kauppatori-Suikkila. Näin nykyiset vuorovälit pysyisivät vähintään yhtä tiheinä kuin aiemminkin ja linjastolta poistuisi tämä ysin nykyinen "hevosenkenkäreitti".


Juu tuo vaikuttaa paremmalta idealta, en katsonut ollenkaan aikatauluja - jos Verkahovin-linja on nykyisin osa Muhkurin-linjaa, niin ei taida olla kovin paljon kysyntää sinne päin..

Joukkoliikennekatusuunnitelmat vaikuttavat erittäin toteuttamiskelpoisilta ja välttämättömiltä, mutta Turun seudulla asuvana ei voi olla vaipumatta pessimismiin - ei niitä kuitenkaan rakenneta.. :Cool:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Hirvensalon ja saarten linjaston kehittämistä on tarkasteltu Hirvensalon, Satavan ja Kakskerran joukkoliikenneselvityksessä. Mahdollisesti nyt palautuksen aikana selvitetään mm.
ko selvityksen mukaisen kehittämisen toteuttamista samanaikaisesti. 

Itse tarkastelisin koko Turun kaupunkiliikenne Oy:lle jäävää linjastoa eli linjoja 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56 ja 58 samanaikaisesti. Linjojen 55/56 virittelystä voitaisiin saada puuttuvia palikoita mm. nk. Paaskunnan alueen palveluun sekä Hirvensalon vähäliikenteisimmille osille.

Linja 4/40 on tulossa kilpailutukseen samanaikaisesti linjojen 9, 13, 6, 61 ja 9 kanssa. Näissä linjoissa olisi muutenkin aika paljon viritettävää. Saarten joukkoliikenneselvityksessä esitin mm. linjan 13 Uittamon pään oikaisemista ja palvelutason lisäystä. 

Nykyisiä ongelmia ovat mm:
- Alueet palvelevat osin lähiöitä, jotka tarvitsisivat "runkolinjatason" palvelut, mutta nykyisin palvelut ovat useasta linjasta koostuvia.
- Linja 9 "kääntyy itseensä" 
- Linja 13 on mutkikas, ja sillä on Uittamon päässä runkolinjamainen tehtävä, jota toisessa päässä ei ole.

----------


## helleh

Taitaa epäonnistua vaan koko linjojen yhdistely. 50+ sarjalaiset on nykyäänkin jo melko kuormitettuja linjoja. Ja 4/40 Halisten suuntaan myös nykykalustolla melko täynnä aina. Mitenhän on laskettu teliauton riittävyys, kun linjat yhdistetään. 

Palvelu vaan paranee, kuten Turussa on aina tapana =o)

----------


## JuTa

> Nykyisiä ongelmia ovat mm:
> - Alueet palvelevat osin lähiöitä, jotka tarvitsisivat "runkolinjatason" palvelut, mutta nykyisin palvelut ovat useasta linjasta koostuvia.
> - Linja 9 "kääntyy itseensä" 
> - Linja 13 on mutkikas, ja sillä on Uittamon päässä runkolinjamainen tehtävä, jota toisessa päässä ei ole.


Kaikki suunnitelmat näyttävät paperilla yksinkertaisilta, mutta tässäpä nyt jotain aika radikaalejakin ehdotuksia:

*Linja 9: Vaala-Kauppatori-Koulu-/Puistok.-Köydenpunojank.-Tampereent.-Rieskalähteent. - Uimahalli*

Tällä muutoksella saavutetaan suhteellisen nopea yhteys Jukuparkkiin, saadaan linjalle 13 lisää selvyyttä poistamalla uimahallin reittiosuus, katetaan tehokkaasti Köydenpunojank. ja Rieskalähteentie, sekä säilytetään asukkaille tuttu numero Skanssin liikenteessä. Eikä liene ensimmäinen kerta Impparissakaan.  :Wink:  Vuoroväli nykyisen kaltainen.

*Linja 13: Rusthollinkatu - Rykmentintie - Ratsumiehenk - Rykmentint. - Uittamont. - Kupittaank. - Martink. -> keskustaan joko Rantakatu - Aurakatu, tai Koulukatu - Eerikink. - Takakirves*

Näin Uittamolle saadaan yksi selkeä linja.  Uittamolla siis kierrettäisiin Rusthollin lenkki, jolloin päätepysäkki olisi Rykmentintiellä. Linja mukailee myös pitkälti ysin reittiä, jättäen näin pois Rätiälänkadun ja sittarin. Vuoroväli 20-40 min. 

*Linja X: Muhkuri - Pitkämäki - Ras. - L-A as. - Verkahovi - Eerikinkatu - Kaskenkatu - Kunnallissairaalantie - Rätiälänkatu - Katariina*

Linjan 20 reittiä ja kannattavuutta on muistaakseni kyseenalaistettu hyvinkin paljon. Tämän reitin alkupää on vaihtoehto sille. Loppupää korvaa linjojen 9, 13 muutosten jättämiä aukkoja. Sittari tosin jää palvelulinjan kontolle. Liikennöinti ehkä vain arkisin? Kahdella autolla vuoroväli 40-45 min.

Linjan 12 reitin voisi muuttaa Humalistonk. - Puutarhak. - Ratavahdinrinne - Pansiontie. Tällä muutoksella korvataan pitkä pätkä nelosen reittiä. Linja 8 riittänee Ruissalontien teollisuusalueelle ja Kanslerintietähän kulkevat myös linjat 32, 42.

----------


## dreamy83

> Taitaa epäonnistua vaan koko linjojen yhdistely. 50+ sarjalaiset on nykyäänkin jo melko kuormitettuja linjoja. Ja 4/40 Halisten suuntaan myös nykykalustolla melko täynnä aina. Mitenhän on laskettu teliauton riittävyys, kun linjat yhdistetään. 
> 
> Palvelu vaan paranee, kuten Turussa on aina tapana =o)


Pitää kuitenkin muistaa, että 50-sarjan linjoja ajetaan Kauppatori-Yo-kylä arkisin 15 minuutin välein osin 2-akselisin bussein ja osin telibussein, kun taas tämä yhdistelty linja ajetaan 10 min välein telibussein. Lisäksi nykyäänhän on myös ruuhkahuippuina 50-sarjan linjoilla nykyäänkin lisättynä "haamuvuoroja", mikään ei estä näiden jatkamista tulevaisuudessakaan kun kuormaa vain on paljon. 50-sarjan ja 4/40 yhdistelyssä keskeinen asia lienee juuri tuo vuorovälin parannus sekä yo-kylän Caribian puoleisen laidan matka-ajan merkittävä nopeutuminen. 

Sopimukset eivät taida mahdollistaa, eikä myöskään tämä Muhkuri-Vienolan joukkoliikennekadun rakentaminenkaan ole realistista saada samaan aikaan tuon yo-kylän kadun kanssa, mutta ihanteellistahan olisi saada nuo linjojen kehitystyöt kerralla kunnolla eteenpäin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

JuTa:n viestiin kommentteina:
- Mielestäni tässä menevät nyt sekaisin lähinnä vain täydentävät yhteydet Uimahalliin/Jukuparkiin sekä Takakirveeseen sekä isohkot lähiölinjat, vielä pahemmin kuin nykyisin.
- 40 minuutin vuoroväli ei ole lainkaan riittävä Uittamon kaltaisen ison lähiöiden palveluun.
- Linjat 12 ja 20 on tarkoitus yhdistää kun Vienola-Muhkuri joukkoliikennekatu toteutetaan

Linja 13 Uittamon päässä on mutkikkuudessaan hidas ja aika onneton. Kuitenkaan laajemmassakaan selvityksessä sille ei löytynyt oikein muuta luontevaa nopeutusta kuin sen oikaisu Kaskenkadulle Uudenmaankadun sijaan.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Vielä lisää linja-autoja kamalaan Kaskenkadun alamäkeen! Älkääkä vaan sanoko, että kaupunki hoitaa kunnossapidon...

----------


## JSL

> JuTa:n viestiin kommentteina:
> - Linjat 12 ja 20 on tarkoitus yhdistää kun Vienola-Muhkuri joukkoliikennekatu toteutetaan


Sitten pitää Pahaniemen tasoylikäytävä korvata eritasolla, on meinaan aika vaarallinen paikka. Vienolasta sen verran, että mäkeä ajaa eed taas muutaman minuutin välein tyhjät linja-autot. menkääpä ihan huviksenne katselemaan muutamaksi tunniksi ja häämästymään. Päälle vielä lähes täysin turhat 83:en poikkeamat.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ei ne autot muutaman minuutin välein kulje, lähinnä kai 20 min välein. Eikä ne ole edes ihan tyhjiäkään. Pitäisikö Vienolalaisten mielestäsi kävellä mäki mennentullen kulkiessaan linja-autolla?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Sitten pitää Pahaniemen tasoylikäytävä korvata eritasolla, on meinaan aika vaarallinen paikka.


Luonnollisesti tarkoituksena on, että uusi katuyhteys ylittää Uudenkaupungin radan eri tasossa. Yhdistävä katu edellyttää Vienolan ja Muhkurin välisen pääosin rakentamattoman alueen kaavoittamista uudelleen.

----------


## JSL

> Ei ne autot muutaman minuutin välein kulje, lähinnä kai 20 min välein. Eikä ne ole edes ihan tyhjiäkään. Pitäisikö Vienolalaisten mielestäsi kävellä mäki mennentullen kulkiessaan linja-autolla?


No jos mennään ihan fantasian tasolle, niin tekisin maanalaisen bussikaistan Vienolan mäen alitte. Mut ihan tosissaan, aika usein on kuules takatuuppari autonvaihto Vienolan mäessä, niin että toinen auto alottaa sieltä ja toinen lähtee tyhjänä pois. Mut ei muutenkaan sinne mäkeen mee montaa pasasiiriä. Sit se Vienolan kääntö on vielä niin onnettomasti suunniteltu. Hyvin ahdas ja linkkarit melkeempä tönivät toinen toistaan. Toivottavasti Laaksosen Mikko sais jotain aikaan ja sen yhteyden Muhkuriin aikaiseksi. Vienolan asukkaista 70% on eläkeläisiä.

----------


## helleh

> No jos mennään ihan fantasian tasolle, niin tekisin maanalaisen bussikaistan Vienolan mäen alitte. Mut ihan tosissaan, aika usein on kuules takatuuppari autonvaihto Vienolan mäessä, niin että toinen auto alottaa sieltä ja toinen lähtee tyhjänä pois. Mut ei muutenkaan sinne mäkeen mee montaa pasasiiriä. Sit se Vienolan kääntö on vielä niin onnettomasti suunniteltu. Hyvin ahdas ja linkkarit melkeempä tönivät toinen toistaan. Toivottavasti Laaksosen Mikko sais jotain aikaan ja sen yhteyden Muhkuriin aikaiseksi. Vienolan asukkaista 70% on eläkeläisiä.


Jos nyt edes saisivat noi nykyiset onnettomat pysäkit päivitettyä nykyisen pituisille ja levyisille autoille ois sekin jo askel parempaan. Mut lienee kaikki sellaset pikkuset sivuseikat unohtunu tuossa runkobussiratikkalinjakeskusteluissa. 

Mitäpä noilla pysäkeillä... Niin ja järkevillä aikatauluilla...

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mikä tämä koko runkolinja juttu nyt oikein on? Vähennetäänkö esim. 18-linjan pysäkkeja, vai oiotaanko reittejä? Tuskin. Valoetuuksia nyt jokatapauksessa on tulossa, jotenkin tuntuu hieman turhalta puheelta muu. Mikä näillä linjoilla muuttuu? Teliautojakin on jo olemassa, ja monella linjalla 10 min vaunuväli. Eriasia on, jos koko reitti suunnitellaan uudelleen, mutta rahat tuskin riittää ajella erikseen runkobusseilla pelkkiä pääväyliä - eikä silloin pääse oikeastaan kuin päästä päähän. Miten nyt vaikkapa 28 muuttuu runkolinjaksi? Vai onko se jo oikeastaan sellainen, ilman että tarvii tehdä yhtään mitään.

----------


## helleh

Linjat 18 ja 28 kuulemma vastaa jo runkolinja käsitystä, joka on hiukan käsittämätöntä. Kai toi 50-54 muuttuu sellasiks jahka saavat telitettyä kokolinjan ja tapettua 4.n Halisten päädyn ja ympättyä 10 minuutin vuorovälillä tehtyyn aikatauluun sekä nykyiset YO-kylän JA Halisten matkustajat. 
Mun mielipide tosin on se, että yhteen teliin ei mahdu molempien matkustajat, vaikka 10 minuutin välein ajettaiskin. Sitte taas ihmetellään miks aikataulut PETTÄÄ ja asiakkaat on kiukkusia. Mut mitäpä ei tehtäis hienojen suunnitelmien eteen... 

Ja rahaa vissiin palaa ihan kivasti taas.

----------


## Eira

> Miten nyt vaikkapa 28 muuttuu runkolinjaksi? Vai onko se jo oikeastaan sellainen, ilman että tarvii tehdä yhtään mitään.


Linja 28 ei ole nyt oikeastaan mikään runkolinja, ja linjan muuttamiseksi runkolinjaksi todella tarttis tehrä jotain.

Vuorovälit piäisi lyhentää runkolinjatasolle, arkisin myös keskipäivän aikaan vuoroväli 10 min. nykyisen 20 sijasta, lauantain 20 min. väli 15 minuuttiin, ja pyhäpäivien hankala 25 min. väli 20 minuuttiin, eli palvelutaso samaksi, kuin linjalla 18 nykyään on. Tietysti tällöin pitäisi bussien määrän olla arkikeskipäivisin sama kuin aamuisin ja iltapäivisin, lauantaiksi ja sunnuntaiksi täytyisi kiertoon lisätä yksi bussi.  

Myös Länsinummen silmukalle pitäisi jotakin tehdä. Silmukka on perua ajalta, jolloin Kuninkojantietä kulkeva 19 kääntyi siinä. Kuninkojantie on nykyisin erittäin ruuhkainen, liikkeitten aukioloaikona on katkeamattomat autojonot tällä Länsikeskuksen - Ikean - Myllyn yhdistävällä akselilla. Bussi 28 joutuu yhden päättärikäynnin aikana kolmasti odottamaan mahdollista rakoa tähän autovirtaan, ensin kääntyessään Aurorankadulta, sitten lähtiessään päättäriltä, ja vielä kerran kääntyessään vasemmalle takaisin Aurorankadulle. Itse ajaessani autojonossa olen aina antanut tietä bussille, mutta vastaantuleva autojono ei ole aina tajunnut tilannetta, ja joskus jopa takanani oleva auto on soittanut torvea! Aina bussin kuljettaja heilauttaa iloisesti kättään antaessani tietä. Usein, varsinkin näin jouluruuhkien aikaan, kestää yli kymmenenkin minuuttia, enenkuin bussi on Palloiluhallin pysäkillä, ja pelkästään Kuninkojantien ruuhkien takia. 

Silmukkaan pitäisi joko rakentaa suora ajoyhteys Aurorankadulta, tai sitten bussiohjatut liikennevalot Kuninkojantielle silmukasta tuloon ja Aurorankadun risteykseen.

----------


## Rokko

> Silmukkaan pitäisi joko rakentaa suora ajoyhteys Aurorankadulta, tai sitten bussiohjatut liikennevalot Kuninkojantielle silmukasta tuloon ja Aurorankadun risteykseen.


Saman homman voisi tehdä myös Rautalankadun risteykseen, jossa 190-sarjan autot odottaa saman jonon ohi menemistä.

----------


## -jussi-

> Saman homman voisi tehdä myös Rautalankadun risteykseen, jossa 190-sarjan autot odottaa saman jonon ohi menemistä.


Kaikkiin kolmeen risteykseen voitaisiin tehdä liikenneympärä. Olisi varsin halpa ja yksinkertainen tapa nopeuttaa linja-autojen pääsyä Kuninkojantien/Aurorankadun liikenteseen. Lisäksi ympyrät rajoittaisi hyvin Kuninkojan tiellä nopeuksia, jotka nykyään varsinkin ilta-aikaan tapaavat nousta yli rajoitusten. 

Toinen hyvä keino nopeuttaa liikennettä olisi poistaa linja-autoaseman kohdalta suojatielevennys niin, että Anikaistensillalta pääsisi suoraan ajaa linja-autoaseman pysäkille (vasemmanpuoleisinta kaistaa). Kun vielä muutetaan Anikaistensillan vasemmanpuoleisin kaista linja-autokaistaiksi (kun siis tullaan keskustaan päin) ja Tampereentien vasemmanpuoleisimmalta kääntyvien kaistalta saisi kääntyä vain linja-autot. Näillä muutoksilla saataisiin nopeutettua Tampereentietä ja Satakunnantietä kulkevia linja-autoja. Vaikutukset varsinkin ruuhka-aikaan olisi huomattava, koska jo nykyisin linja-autoaseman jälkeen pääsee varsin nopeasti torille. Tämä muutos on perusteltua, koska molemmat suunnitellut runkolinjat (18 ja 28) kulkevat linja-autoaseman kautta.

----------


## Eira

Tämän otsikon aiheesta irtautuneen runkobussikeskustelun voisi Ylläpito erottaa ihan omaksi ketjukseen, tai liittää sellaiseen, jos jo on.

Jussin ja Rokon kiertoliittymäehdotukset Kuninkojantien Auroran- ja Rautalankatujen risteyksiin ovat ihan hyviä.

Eikös Aurorankadun ja Kuninkojantien liikenneympyrä kävisi sellaisenaan bussin 28 kääntösilmukaksi? Aurorankadun päähän molemmille puolille päätepysäkit, pohjoispuolelle loppujen matkustajien jättämistä, ja eteläpuolelle matkustajien kyytiin ottamista varten, bussi kiertäisi liikenneympyrän matkustajista tyhjänä. Kiertoliittymässähän voi ihan sääntöjen mukaisesti tehdä uukkarin.

----------


## thaapsaa

> Vielä lisää linja-autoja kamalaan Kaskenkadun alamäkeen! Älkääkä vaan sanoko, että kaupunki hoitaa kunnossapidon...


 :Biggrin: 





> Nyt sitten alkaa tulla näitä uusia runkolinjoja. Eli tuo Halisten ja yo-kylän suuntien linjoja ollaan yhdistämässä, kuten on aiemmin jo Turun seudun joukkoliikenneselvityksessä mainittu. Eli ajatus on, että kaikkien linjojen perusreitit menisivät Halinen - Yo-kylä - Kauppatori - Moikoinen. Ajovälitkin ovat mielestäni melko odotetut, arkisin pääasiassa tasan 10 minuutin välit. Minusta tuo on varsin toteuttamiskelpoinen ajatus yhdistää Halisten ja yo-kylän liikenne. Näin kummallekin alueelle tarjottavat liikenteen palvelutason paranee oleellisesti ja yo-kylän kohdalla tulee varsin Caribian / Nummenrannan osalta keskeistä kehitystä.


Eli siis kuusi vuoroa tunnissa. Tällä hetkellähän on niin, että Oriniemeen menee kaksi vuoroa tunnissa (50, 51), Maanpäähän yksi (53) ja Papinsaareen yksi (54.) Jatkossakin voisi olla näin, mutta 6-4=2. Nämä kaksi uutta vuoroa voisivat jäädä Moikoisiin? (Ja jos tarvetta; jatkaa Meri-Karinaan ja/tai Toijaisiin? _Ks. liitetiedosto._)




> että kun tuo saarialue rakentuu lähivuosina varmasti paljonkin, josko olisi aika tässä yhteydessä päivittää myös sitä liikennettä?


Ohessa (siis) liitetiedosto, jossa on meikäläisen omaa, enemmän tai vähemmän hyvää, ideointiani Hirvensalon liikenteen päivittämiseksi.

Moikoisiin jäävälle linjalle olen antanut  linjanumeron 5, jonka ottaminen käyttöön olisi mielestäni erittäin perusteltua. Tähän on olemassa mielestäni kolme enemmän tai vähemmän hyvää syytä.

1. linjanumeroiden samankaltaisuus (Halinen)
nykyään: 4, 40tulevaisuudessa: 5, 50 ...

2. Halinen, Ylioppilaskylä ja Hirvensalo - aikataulujen sijainti aikataulukirjassa
Jos linjanumero 5 otettaisiin käyttöön, Ylioppilaskylän ja Hirvensalon aikataulujen sijainti aikataulukirjassa muuttuisi -> paremmaksi. Halisten aikataulut pysyisivät aikataulukirjan alkupuolella ja moni turkulainen (ja turkulaismielinen) varmasti ilahtuisi siitä, että Hirvensalon ja Ylioppilaskylän aikataulut löytyisivät jatkossa aikataulukirjan alkupuolelta.

3. 224-perustelu
Moikoisiin jääviä vuoroja on _tällä hetkellä_ yksi kullekin päivälle (Kauppatori - Moikoinen = MO = kello 23.30).
Kello 23.30 lähtee muuten Jäkärlään/Moisioon linja 224 (vuoro JM). Ko. vuorolla on *oma* linjanumeronsa, 224, joka on noin vuoden ikäinen.

----------


## KjaO-K

Pääseekö sinne Toijaistentielle oikeasti Kukolantietä (ja sen jatketta, jonka nimi ei tule päähäni) läpi? Onko se linja-autolla ajettavassa kunnossa? Tiedän siellä kyllä tehdyn remonttia ja päälystystä hiukan aikaa sitten, mutta melkoinen pikkutie se ennen ainakin oli.

----------


## Waltsu

Kukolantie on valmis Toijaistentielle asti. Heti Kyyrläntien jälkeen on ollut pitkään jopa huputettu pysäkkimerkki, joten kaipa sinne lähivuosina bussiliikennettäkin saadaan...

Halisten - Hirvensalon uudesta runkolinjasta järjestetään yleisötilaisuus tiistaina 4.1.2011 klo 17. Asiasta tarkemmin tässä tiedotteessa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

TS:n juttu 4.1.2011 Jos joku menee paikalle, voisi vähän raportoida. Itse en pääse.

----------


## Waltsu

Paikalla yleisötilaisuudessa oli parikymmentä kansalaista sekä viisi kaupungin edustajaa (jl-johtaja, jl-suunnittelija sekä kolme jl-lautakunnan jäsentä).

Sen lisäksi, mitä suunnitelmasta aiemmin on kerrottu, saimme tietää, että Liedon bussit ovat tulossa kuntalippusopimuksen piiriin paikkaamaan neloselta jäävää aukkoa Hämeentiellä. Siitä ei ollut puhetta, aletaanko Lietoa ajaa sitten torilta.

Huolta aiheuttivat huononevat yhteydet Halisista Nummen kirjastoon ja T-sairaalaan (jonka merkitys TYKSin osana kasvaa) sekä yhteys Töykkäläkadun vuokratalojen ja keskustan välillä. Kirjaston ja Töykkälänkadun saavutettavuuteen ehdotettiin joukkoliikennekadun vetämistä ylioppilaskylästä vanhaa moottoritievarausta myöten lähelle Hakapellonkadun ja Halistentien risteystä. Myös 55/56:n liikenteen tihentämistä toivottiin.

Liikenteen sujuvuus etenkin yo-kylästä Helsinginkadun kautta Hämeentielle mietitytti. Reitti ns. Uraputken kautta on lähes mahdoton, koska se vaatii uuden väylän rakentamisen sekä rautatien, Helsingintien että Pispalantien ali ja vie suuren osan Caribian parkkipaikoista. Lisäksi Rehtorinpellonkadun tukkoisuus vesittää linjan sujuvuuden.

Yleisössä ihmeteltiin sitä, miksi runkolinjasta tehdäänkin kiertelevä ja halislaisten matka-aikaa pidentävä. Tähän suunnittelija muistutti, että vuoroja on vastaavasti enemmän. Matkustajien mahtumista kymmenen sijasta kuuteen bussiin tunnissa epäiltiin, mutta autot ovat jatkossa aina teliautoja.

Sitäkin ihmeteltiin, että maksavatko halislaiset pidentyneenä matka-aikana sen, että Hirvensalon haja-asutusalueille saadaan tiheämpi liikenne...

Tilaisuuden päätyttyä kysäisin nelosen tulevaisuudesta. Se ajaisi suunnitelman mukaan Amiraalistonkadulle 20 minuutin välein ja saisi tuekseen koko Ihalan liikenteen (kaikki vuorot linjana 420). Myöhemmin nelosta on suunniteltu jatkettavaksi heilurina kaupungin läpi, mahdollisesti Lemminkäisenkatua pitkin uudelle Skanssin asuntoalueelle.

Nämä suunnitelmat eivät vaikuta mitenkään linjaan 20, joka ajaa jatkossakin nykyiseen tapaan Caribialta Tuomaansillan kautta keskustaan.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kuljettajan kannalta tuo lyhyt 4-linjan pätkä on "ihanteellinen", kierroksia työpäivän mittaan ehkä vaan 20...tulee ainakin reitti tutuksi!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kultsiballo

> Tilaisuuden päätyttyä kysäisin nelosen tulevaisuudesta. Se ajaisi suunnitelman mukaan Amiraalistonkadulle 20 minuutin välein ja saisi tuekseen koko Ihalan liikenteen (kaikki vuorot linjana 420). Myöhemmin nelosta on suunniteltu jatkettavaksi heilurina kaupungin läpi, mahdollisesti Lemminkäisenkatua pitkin uudelle Skanssin asuntoalueelle.


Kattelin tuosta innostuneena Google Mapsista tuon pidennetyn reitin, ja aika paljon se vaikutti nykyiseltä 6:lta. Ei hassumpaa, mutta jäisikö 6 sitten vain Suikkila-K:tori-linjaksi ja 9 edelleen nykyiselleen? Vai kulkisiko Lemminkäisenkatua sekä 4 että 6?

----------


## Waltsu

> - - jäisikö 6 sitten vain Suikkila-K:tori-linjaksi ja 9 edelleen nykyiselleen? Vai kulkisiko Lemminkäisenkatua sekä 4 että 6?


Nelonen tulisi uutena linjana Lemminkäisenkadulle eli laustelaisilta ei oteta mitään pois.

----------


## Waltsu

> Liedon bussit ovat tulossa kuntalippusopimuksen piiriin paikkaamaan neloselta jäävää aukkoa Hämeentiellä. Siitä ei ollut puhetta, aletaanko Lietoa ajaa sitten torilta.


Kyllä aletaan ja jo tänä keväänä. Asia on esillä joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa 3.2. Lähtöreitti torilta tulee olemaan erikoinen, koska aiotulta lähtöpysäkiltä ei pääse ajamaan suoraan Kauppiaskatua. Paikaltahan siirrettiin välipysäkki Wiklundin eteen juuri kaistajärjestelyjen vuoksi.

----------


## kultsiballo

> Kyllä aletaan ja jo tänä keväänä. Asia on esillä joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa 3.2. Lähtöreitti torilta tulee olemaan erikoinen, koska aiotulta lähtöpysäkiltä ei pääse ajamaan suoraan Kauppiaskatua. Paikaltahan siirrettiin välipysäkki Wiklundin eteen juuri kaistajärjestelyjen vuoksi.


Tuosta kartasta ja Joukkoliikenne 2020 -selvityksestä innostuneena aloin kehitellä uutta seudullista heilurilinjaa, joka muodostettaisiin nykyisestä 280-linjasta (suunnitellusta maaseutulinjasta 12) ja K:tori - Moottoritie - Raisio - Naantali -linjasta (osa suunnitellusta 9B-linjasta).

Raision ja Kaarinan välillä liikennöisi suunnitellun mukaisesti linja, esim. numero 3 (plus sisarlinja 3A, joka kiertäisi tuon 9B:lle suunnitellun osuuden Kaarinassa).

Jos en aivan väärin tulkitse, niin Naantali ja Lieto ovat suunnilleen samankokoisia, mikä toisi tasapainoa linjan päätepisteille. Mielestäni tämä linja selkiyttäisi myös suunniteltua reittiverkostoa, kun olisi selkeä numero (esim. 9, ja Raisio-Kaarinalla 3, jota ei 2020-suunnitelmassa ollut käyttöön otettu).

----------


## Jolittn

Mikä tämän suunnitellun linjojen yhdistämisen tilanne nykyään on? Onko joukkoliikennelautakunnassa ollut uusia ehdotuksia tähän ketjuun linkitettyjen jälkeen? 

Joku kysyi tässä ketjussa aiemmin, onko Kukolantie ajettavassa kunnossa Kyyrläntien jälkeen. Nappulakadulle asti se on pysäkkeineen kaikkineen valmis. Siellä on myös  rakennettu liikenneympyrä, ja tie on kyllä ajettavassa kunnossa vaikka takaisin Kyyrläntielle asti, mutta ketään siellä ei asu. Ns Peippolan kaava-alueelle liikenneympyrän taakse on tulossa 36 omakotitonttia ja lisäksi nykyisen Nappulakadun päähän "pellolle" kuusi rivitaloa, joten tarve tiheäänkin liikennöidylle liikenteelle tulee muuteman vuoden päästä olemaan suuri, varsinkin kun jo Nappulakadun päähän on lähimmältä pysäkiltä 580 metriä. (Tilanteen hahmottaa hyvin vaikkapa Turun karttapalvelusta) Pysäkiltä menee tosin bussi vain kahdesti tunnissa...  

Mitenkäs muuten Hirvensalon bussilinjoille tulee käymään, jos raitiotie sinne rakennetaan? Onko ne tarkoitus kutistaa Turun seudun joukkoliikenne 2020 -raportin mukaisesti vain syöttämään raitiotietä? Tähänkin kysymykseen pitää alkaa suhtautua vakavasti nyt kun raitiotien hankessuunnittelun kanssa aletaan olla tosissaan, mikä on hieno asia!  :Very Happy:

----------


## dreamy83

Halisten linjojen ja Yo-kylän linjojen yhdistäminenhän on hiljattain edennyt siten, että sopimustekniset esteet on purettu. Tämä tapahtui kilpailuttamalla palvelulinjat ja 4 ja 40 siirtyy takaisin kaupungin omaan tuotantoon, eli ensi keväästä lähtien Halisten liikennettä hoitaa Turun kaupunkiliikenne Oy. Tämä olisi siis tehtävä siirto, jotta sopimukset pystytään täyttämään nk oikein. Ymmärtääkseni yksi kohta on, että nykyisten sopimusten liikenteen muutos voi olla enintään 20%:a ja tämä liikkumavara mahdollistaa linjojen yhdistämisen. 

Saisi tosiaan tapahtua tuo yhdistäminen. Vaikka Halisten perältä matka-aika noussee jonkin verran, vuorotarjonta paranee ja yo-kylän Caribian puoliska saa ehdottomasti paremman palvelun, koska sieltä ei tuolloin tarvitsisi kiertää koko kylää. Toki linjojen yhdistämisen edellytyksenä tulee mielestäni olla yo-kylän ja Halisten välinen joukkoliikennekatu, töyssyjen poisti YO-kylästä ja Halisista, täydet valoetuudet ja bussikaistat Hämeenkadulle, jotta tuo matka-aika ei nousisi liikaa Halisista. Mietin myös vuorotarjontaa, nykyäänhän osa kummankin alueen liikenteessä hoidetaan edelleenkin yksi akselisella bussilla. Runkolinja vaatii telikalustoa ja uskoisin, että ruuhka-aikoina ajoväli pitäisi olla 5 minuuttia.

----------

